# Poor fence installation



## Bojangles (Mar 1, 2016)

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong section or if this doesn't apply to the website.

I hired a company to replace wooden gates on both sides of my house in Oct '15. I thought the work looked questionable when it was finished but was out of town on a job for the next couple months and put it on the back burner.
Today I took a serious look at it along with some photos. It's only 4 months old and is already splitting, cracking, and basically falling apart. It's lived its short life through a mild Florida winter.  I can't imagine what a brutal summer will do to it!
The installer says he will come take a look at it.  Any advice on what I request he do to improve this? This was not a big box job but rather a very expensive private company with good online reviews....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2016)

You do understand that many outfits that build websites also write nice reviews.
Most lumber we buy is 2 or better which is graded at the mill so unless you requested a better grade,??
See what he has to say before you get to excited, there will be plenty of time for that.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 2, 2016)

Bojangles said:


> Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong section or if this doesn't apply to the website.
> 
> I hired a company to replace wooden gates on both sides of my house in Oct '15. I thought the work looked questionable when it was finished but was out of town on a job for the next couple months and put it on the back burner.
> Today I took a serious look at it along with some photos. It's only 4 months old and is already splitting, cracking, and basically falling apart. It's lived its short life through a mild Florida winter.  I can't imagine what a brutal summer will do to it!
> The installer says he will come take a look at it.  Any advice on what I request he do to improve this? This was not a big box job but rather a very expensive private company with good online reviews....



You're not the restaurant chain are you, cause there may be a negotiation for  a lunch coupon in the offing.

Some panoramic photos will give a better perspective.

Lousy workmanship, to say the least.


----------



## JaxsonSmod (Apr 11, 2016)

Once the fence is installed, it's important that you let it dry out. There are certain moistures and finishes that the manufacturer applies to the fence, and if you try to stain and preserve the wood ahead of time, the product you apply probably won't be absorbed by the wood. Remember: Painting needs to be done every few years. Another way to get the fence to last longer is just to apply clear wood preservatives.


----------



## Bojangles (Dec 28, 2017)

Old thread, but the company ripped out the gates and installed new ones. Much better job!


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for posting the delayed update.  That was certainly some wood butchery in your original post.  If one nail is good, 10 must be great (third picture).


----------

